
Evangelism and PR in the Developer Community - knowtheory
http://braythwayt.com/2013/03/21/evangelism-pr.html
======
TranceMan
_We in the developer community have noticed that you have employed a person or
persons with the title “Developer Evangelist” and/or “Public Relations.” We
understand this person’t duty is to represent your products and services in a
positive light to our community.

In the past, companies like your have mishandled this crucial role, so we are
reaching out to explain our “Code of Conduct Keys” or “CoCK.” Following these
keys will guarantee smooth, uninterrupted relations with the developer
community_

[No comment section on that site]

Being the great speaker he is and understanding of the 'tech' community [you
can tell from that from the site] would he have said this out loud at PyCon if
he was sitting next to Richards' after she had told him she felt
uncomfortable?

~~~
obiefernandez
It's satire

